# Some CES 2010 pics



## BigRed

well, there was'nt alot to look at in the North Hall where most of the 12v world usually presides. After north hall, I ventured to the Venetian with Bing and Michael for some REALLY expensive home audio demo's


----------



## tintbox

How did that vehicle sound? Holy speakers!


----------



## BigRed




----------



## BigRed




----------



## lucas569

loving those pioneer mids, get a demo by chance?


----------



## BigRed

yeah, it sounded....ummmm......not to my taste. its a 2" mid which I found interesting. they are calling their top of the line stuff "stage 4" products now


----------



## lucas569

BigRed said:


> yeah, it sounded....ummmm......not to my taste. its a 2" mid which I found interesting. they are calling their top of the line stuff "stage 4" products now


cmon spill the beans, what didnt you like?


----------



## jonnyanalog

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/ces2010035.jpg

what are these? They look really interesting.


----------



## BigRed

ok, they sounded terrible. the midbass was playing full range, and it definitely was not tuned for sq....that is all 

the towers johnny are 3" full range drivers that play down to 40hz. they sounded really good actually. and for $2600 a pair, you can have them  the mfgr asked me to sit in the middle...he then took the left tower and turned it in 90 degree increments....the image stayed solid and only shifted sligtly. it was quite a baffling demonstration


----------



## lucas569

BigRed said:


> ok, they sounded terrible. the midbass was playing full range, and it definitely was not tuned for sq....that is all
> 
> the towers johnny are 3" full range drivers that play down to 40hz. they sounded really good actually. and for $2600 a pair, you can have them  the mfgr asked me to sit in the middle...he then took the left tower and turned it in 90 degree increments....the image stayed solid and only shifted sligtly. it was quite a baffling demonstration


u serious??? wth is wrong with the tuner all that time and fab work on the install and they run the midbass fullrange?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio

BigRed said:


> ok, they sounded terrible. the midbass was playing full range, and it definitely was not tuned for sq....that is all
> 
> the towers johnny are 3" full range drivers that play down to 40hz. they sounded really good actually. and for $2600 a pair, you can have them  the mfgr asked me to sit in the middle...he then took the left tower and turned it in 90 degree increments....the image stayed solid and only shifted sligtly. it was quite a baffling demonstration


Bigred, 

Glad u liked the demonstration, do u by chance remember who the company was? I have crossovers made by 2 different people that are currently in my Theater room, and a pair down in my living room, That can do the same thing, and it is pretty baffling...


----------



## BigRed

i have the brochure somewhere. as soon as i get it in front of me, i'll post it


----------



## cgw

Any more pics from CES?


----------



## michaelsil1

jonnyanalog said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/ces2010035.jpg
> 
> what are these? They look really interesting.


It's my arm and phone! :laugh:


----------



## WLDock

NICE!









Just as I thought! IMO, this is the reason why they did not bring the PRS 4" over and developed a smaller small enclosure requirement midrange....this was the trend in Asia and Europe and now they are putting full 3-ways in the dash in super custom installs.


----------



## michaelsil1

WLDock said:


> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought! IMO, this is the reason why they did not bring the PRS 4" over and developed a smaller small enclosure requirement midrange....this was the trend in Asia and Europe and now they are putting full 3-ways in the dash in super custom installs.


I had been looking forward to hearing the 3 way PRS set. These were a big disappointment.


----------



## m3gunner

How were the Anats?


----------



## 03blueSI

michaelsil1 said:


> I had been looking forward to hearing the 3 way PRS set. These were a big disappointment.


Could it be that they just weren't tuned very well or did they just totally blow?


----------



## WLDock

michaelsil1 said:


> I had been looking forward to hearing the 3 way PRS set. These were a big disappointment.


 Oh, please give more feedback when you get back.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

michaelsil1 said:


> I had been looking forward to hearing the 3 way PRS set. These were a big disappointment.


You can make a system go from great to terrible just by changing all the slopes one order and nothing else. Now I'm curious about those drivers because the tuner obviously didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## michaelsil1

03blueSI said:


> Could it be that they just weren't tuned very well or did they just totally blow?





WLDock said:


> Oh, please give more feedback when you get back.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> You can make a system go from great to terrible just by changing all the slopes one order and nothing else. Now I'm curious about those drivers because the tuner obviously didn't know what he was doing.


They didn't have much Mid Bass response the Mid Range didn't have any definition and the the Tweeter didn't have any top end. I agree that tuning is crucial, I just can't believe that the persons involved didn't have any skills.


----------



## pyropoptrt

The system may have been tuned when they got to CES and as people have got in and out of the car the tune had been changed. Last year at CES, I know of at least two cars in the SQ section of the show that had their tuning changed by people getting in the car trying to make the car sound "better". Just food for thought.


----------



## michaelsil1

I'm waiting for Jim to post the Alien. 

It was Bad Ass!


----------



## AAAAAAA

O2 audio was there? huh, don't see much of then anywhere.

Did cadence have some very narrow small foot print amps?


----------



## atsaubrey

AAAAAAA said:


> O2 audio was there? huh, don't see much of then anywhere.
> 
> Did cadence have some very narrow small foot print amps?


I didnt notice any "mini" amps from Cadence. I did see mini amps from Konaki, Massive, Treo, and a few others. The small foot print amps are definaltey what everyone seems to be going to.


----------



## jel847

BigRed said:


>


who makes those really big midbass drivers? are they 12's?


----------



## thehatedguy

Looks like Cadence is stepping up to the big POS woofer plate...taking the reins from Audiobahn.


----------



## thehatedguy

Probably Eminence.



jel847 said:


> who makes those really big midbass drivers? are they 12's?


----------



## jel847

thehatedguy said:


> Looks like Cadence is stepping up to the big POS woofer plate...taking the reins from Audiobahn.


nice....


----------



## chad

thehatedguy said:


> Probably Eminence.


sure looks like it.


----------



## ItalynStylion

BigRed said:


>


Where were these? I didn't see them. Looks like something I would have built. Those "best speakers in the world" were nice but nothing amazing. 

There was another set that was pretty phenominal IMO that I'd like to hear again. It was the Atlantic Technology AT-1 system. The top end was good but what was impressive was the bottom end. Each tower had two 5.25" drivers and a tweeter. They were in a cabinet that they call an "H-PASS" bass cabinet. It's something between a T-line, bass reflex and a horn. The guy said it filters out all the harmonics. Was pretty impressive. I think I snapped a pic. Hopefully it came out.


----------



## Mic10is

hmmm Im very interested in those lil Pioneer speakers.
Hopefully we can get more reviews


----------



## EricP72

Did any one see what jbl had? I remember somebody a while ago posted some mostly covered up pics of what seemed to be small footprint amps.


----------



## 12vTools

thehatedguy said:


> Probably Eminence.


Looks like someone in florida conned a good installer to build a typical **** design straight fromn da streetz and take it to CES
sheesh
no wonder our industry is dying.


----------



## BodegaBay




----------



## BodegaBay




----------



## newtitan

g0a said:


> Looks like someone in florida conned a good installer to build a typical **** design straight fromn da streetz and take it to CES
> sheesh
> no wonder our industry is dying.



why is this opinion even relevant? i swear, now the fact that most likely the person who installed it was not from da streetz as you like to say

know any other ignorant colloquialisms

just call it ugly...is it that hard???

..sure wont be supporting this "supporting vendor"


----------



## thehatedguy

He was putting it on for his city!

Does look like a south Florida style system..



g0a said:


> Looks like someone in florida conned a good installer to build a typical **** design straight fromn da streetz and take it to CES
> sheesh
> no wonder our industry is dying.


----------



## thehatedguy

Or just lighten up some yourself.

Who said the installer was from da streetz? He said they system looked like your typical baller system riding around on the streets of Florida. I mean I don't see multiple piezo super tweeters with cheap proaudio mids anywhere else other than ballers on the streetz.

But then again you probably don't see as many cars for stereos a day that Joey and I do.



newtitan said:


> why is this opinion even relevant? i swear, now the fact that most likely the person who installed it was not from da streetz as you like to say
> 
> know any other ignorant colloquialisms
> 
> just call it ugly...is it that hard???
> 
> ..sure wont be supporting this "supporting vendor"


----------



## BigRed

Italyn, I did demo the atlantic technology towers and they were quite impressive. I am suspicious of the "secret" technology though 

The 3" towers were on floor 29


----------



## chad

thehatedguy said:


> Or just lighten up some yourself.
> 
> Who said the installer was from da streetz? He said they system looked like your typical baller system riding around on the streets of Florida. I mean I don't see* multiple piezo super tweeters* with cheap proaudio mids anywhere else other than ballers on the streetz.
> 
> But then again you probably don't see as many cars for stereos a day that Joey and I do.


[sarcasm & ribbing] Look horn fanboi, you can't say **** about piezos..... Because I've seen many -o- ID horns sold by ID with maybe a piezo SCREWED on the back no? you Likey the ID no? [/sarcasm & ribbing]


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah but I didn't have 9 pairs of them in the car...lol.


----------



## chad

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah but I didn't have 9 pairs of them in the car...lol.


don't lie, you stacked.


----------



## michaelsil1

One of the ones I was most impressed with was the Omni Directional system, It looked very Alien and the cost $90,000.00 it was probably the best overall. It did everything very very well; very few did better and the price difference $250,000.00 didn't justify (IMO) the difference.


----------



## lucas569

michaelsil1 said:


> One of the ones I was most impressed with was the Omni Directional system, It looked very Alien and the cost $90,000.00 it was probably the best overall. It did everything very very well; very few did better and the price difference $250,000.00 didn't justify (IMO) the difference.


for $90k it better!


----------



## michaelsil1

lucas569 said:


> for $90k it better!


Like I said the ones that did a little better were $250,000.00 


That's just the cost of the Speakers the whole system cost $1,000,000.00


----------



## thehatedguy

Only on the back deck. Couple pointing out of the windows for everyone to enjoy, and some pointing inside for me to enjoy .



chad said:


> don't lie, you stacked.


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## subwoofery

michaelsil1 said:


>


MBL... German technology... My dream speaker :rolleyes2:


----------



## chad

It cannot have ess-que because it's got a vented enclosure, I bet the bass is all sloppy and ****, not tight.


----------



## rawdawg

Unfortunately, I didn't have time to walk over to CES. I was busy at the "other" tradeshow. I have some pics but I'm not so good with the camera. Funny, because you'd think that by the shape of my eyes....

Here's a pic...


----------



## BigRed

for less then 200k a pair, those were the chit!!


----------



## [email protected]

rawdawg said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't have time to walk over to CES. I was busy at the "other" tradeshow. I have some pics but I'm not so good with the camera. Funny, because you'd think that by the shape of my eyes....
> 
> Here's a pic...


Thats the best pic in this thread


----------



## ItalynStylion

BigRed said:


> Italyn, I did demo the atlantic technology towers and they were quite impressive. I am suspicious of the "secret" technology though


He said he only had 45RMS going to each which I thought was not a lot by any means.

I think I was the only one in the room that looked at the vent and realized there was no way it was a traditional bass reflex. Only then did he spill the beans that it was a rather interesting alignment. I really want to learn more. Here is the most that I'd found so far.
Atlantic Technology - Press Releases

We missed you at the dinner man. I'd wanted to meet you since I only get to converse with you guys on the board since I'm no where near that side of the country.


----------



## PureDynamics

Anyone check out Wisdom Audio ?


----------



## BigRed

yeah Italyn, sorry we missed you....next year


----------



## AAAAAAA

Phoenix Gold new “Ti-Series” high-end amplifier line will consist of four models, two 4-channel amps & two mono block models. Models are Ti1500.1, (1500W x 1) Ti2500.1, (2500W x 1) mono block amps and Ti600.4, (150W x 4) and Ti800.4 (200W x 4) four channel models. Ti-Series features include overbuilt dual unregulated power supplies, hand-wound power supply transformers, isolated pre-amp section, an extruded aluminum heatsink with Evenflow technology, and easy click for exact crossover settings with audio precision quality control.

Phoenix Gold new “R-Series” amplifiers consist of five new models three mono block amplifiers and two 4-channel models. Models are R250.1 (250W x 1) R500.1 (500W x 1), R1000.1 (1000W x 1), R300.4 (75W x 4) and R500.4 (125W x 4). R-Series features include audiophile complimentary bi-polar output transistors, a robust unregulated power supply, high level input with signal sensing turn-on, and LPL44 ready.

Phoenix Gold new “S-Series” amplifiers consist of two new models one mono block amplifiers and one 4-channel model. Models are S1000.1 (1000W x 1) and S400.4 (400W x 4). S-Series features ultra small size for custom or limited space installation, audiophile complimentary bi-polar output transistors, robust unregulated power supply, high level LPL44 ready, RMD remote voltage display port, and oversized direct insert power and speaker terminals.

As a part of the historic tradition of Limited Edition models Phoenix Gold introduces the next generation “The One.” This is the most powerful mono block amp ever produced by Phoenix Gold, capable of being strapped to produce up to 22,000 watts. “The One” features include, 3oz gold plated circuit board, six internal power supplies with hand wound transformers. This 50lb monster is for the serious mobile audio enthusiast or dedicated professional and must be seen to be believed.

The new Phoenix Gold subwoofers introduced at the show will include the entry-level R1 and R2-Series subwoofers (10” and 12” with single or dual voice coil), as well as the pro-level Ti-Series (10” & 12” with dual voice coil). These subwoofers boast a sleek and refined look, as well as performance specs that are guaranteed to have people talking about the new Phoenix Gold in 2010 and beyond.

Phoenix Gold will also introduce two series of coaxial speakers, as well as two series of component sets. The R-Series coaxials will include the R65CX, (6.5”) R57CX (5”x7”), & R69CX (6”x9”). The higher end Ti-Series of coaxial speakers will include the Ti5CX (5.25”), Ti6CX (6”), Ti65CX (6.5”) Ti57CX (5” X 7”), and Ti69CX (6” x 9”) models. The R-Series component set consists of a single model – R65CS (6.5”) – while the Ti-Series offers two, the Ti6CS (6”) and Ti65CS (6.5”).


----------



## subwoofery

Phoenix Gold's Photos - New Phoenix Gold Teaser Catalog | Facebook 

Enjoy, 
Kelvin


----------



## Da Real Gadget

chad said:


> sure looks like it.


No O2 the best


----------



## tinctorus

g0a said:


> Looks like someone in florida conned a good installer to build a typical **** design straight fromn da streetz and take it to CES
> sheesh
> no wonder our industry is dying.


Yeah I see this on a daily basis down here and still cant wrap my head around WHY they want these systems like this....

Almost as silly as the "G's" that put all the horn drivers and outdoors speakers behind the grill's of there "donk's" so everyone can hear them coming

There is even one guy who rides around here who got the bright idea of putting 7" tv screens in his headlights and uses a hid projector below them as his main headlight....****ing retarded


----------



## michaelsil1

tinctorus said:


> There is even one guy who rides around here who got the bright idea of putting 7" tv screens in his headlights and uses a hid projector below them as his main headlight....****ing retarded







:toilet:


----------



## tinctorus

michaelsil1 said:


> :toilet:


I dont know if you deal with the idiots with "donks" over there as much as we have to down here

Everytime I see a yoo-hoo or dr pepper or ****ing McDonalds "donk" I wanna set the thing on fire


----------



## thehatedguy

It's junk.



Da Real Gadget said:


> No O2 the best


----------



## cgw

OK, but where are the CES pics?


----------



## ItalynStylion

Ummmm....first page?


----------



## cgw

Yeah, I saw the first page pics, I was wondering if anyone had more pics.


----------



## Da Real Gadget

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/ces2010007.jpg
I did this I'm best O2 is best


----------



## chad

Me Tarzan.


----------



## slvrtsunami

tinctorus said:


> Yeah I see this on a daily basis down here and still cant wrap my head around WHY they want these systems like this....
> 
> Almost as silly as the "G's" that put all the horn drivers and outdoors speakers behind the grill's of there "donk's" so everyone can hear them coming
> 
> There is even one guy who rides around here who got the bright idea of putting 7" tv screens in his headlights and uses a hid projector below them as his main headlight....****ing retarded


 
Wow. Just.....WOW. what's next. BTW, what is a donk? is the late eighties sedans with modified suspensions to handle 26" wheels?


----------



## slvrtsunami

rawdawg said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't have time to walk over to CES. I was busy at the "other" tradeshow. I have some pics but I'm not so good with the camera. Funny, because you'd think that by the shape of my eyes....
> 
> Here's a pic...


 
Now HE knows where to go.....I miss the 'parade' at the Venetian before the awards show.


----------



## ReloadedSS

slvrtsunami said:


> Wow. Just.....WOW. what's next. BTW, what is a donk? is the late eighties sedans with modified suspensions to handle 26" wheels?


Isn't that "box" style? Could be called donk, too. I think of a nice rear end when I think of donk, like ba-donk-a-donk or "my ideal woman has DDs and a 'Donk." 

I'm not terribly well versed in the urban vernacular, but I see "Box" referenced on Craigslist, with aforementioned large-body sedans (usually GM full size or Ford Crown Vic). An unfortunate side-effect of delving for car audio gear online...


----------



## miztahsparklez

i think i have a pic of the MTX audio lowrider bike somewhere.. 

the show was a lot smaller this year compared to last. I'd say it shrank to about half of what it normally is..


----------



## 89grand

Da Real Gadget said:


> No O2 the best


WTF?


----------



## 89grand

Da Real Gadget said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/ces2010007.jpg
> I did this I'm best O2 is best


You did that you is **** O2 is ****?


----------



## Da Real Gadget

89grand said:


> You did that you is **** O2 is ****?


People call me gadget because I'm the ****!!! Show me your work it's **** I bet


----------



## tinctorus

slvrtsunami said:


> Wow. Just.....WOW. what's next. BTW, what is a donk? is the late eighties sedans with modified suspensions to handle 26" wheels?


I think they are all ****boxes myself but here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-Riser_(automobile)


----------



## David_Edwards

Da Real Gadget said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/jimbecker/ces2010007.jpg
> I did this I'm best O2 is best


----------



## 89grand

Da Real Gadget said:


> People call me gadget because I'm the ****!!! Show me your work it's **** I bet


I'll be honest with you. The quality of the work actually looks pretty good, it's what the install actually is that we don't like here, oh yeah, and your cocky attitude that you're the best isn't going to get you any compliments either.


----------



## slvrtsunami

tinctorus said:


> I think they are all ****boxes myself but here
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-Riser_(automobile)


 
Thanks. What a waste.


----------



## nitrofish72

Anyone happen to see the new Precision Power Art Series?


----------



## chad

Da Real Gadget said:


> People call me gadget because I'm the ****!!! Show me your work it's **** I bet


----------



## lucas569

lol ^


----------



## jonnyanalog

chad said:


>


+1 what an arrogant pile of ghetto trash. Can't even speak English let alone create a decent door panel. 
Inspector Dickhead is more like it....


----------



## slvrtsunami

I wonder how many people have saved that .gif??


----------



## Nitin

slvrtsunami said:


> I wonder how many people have saved that .gif??


LOL - i just did


----------



## slvrtsunami

is that Penn or Teller, I forget..


----------



## Blazemore

slvrtsunami said:


> is that Penn or Teller, I forget..


Penn


----------



## michaelsil1

This was the best set of speakers (Perfect8, Force) I heard at the show.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Pure sex. Are the woofers simply baffle mounted or are they enclosed?


----------



## chad

enclosed in glass


----------



## BigRed

those were not my favorite. mine were the 180k 3 ways with the 18" woofers that went down to a true 18hz 

by the way, after attending the home theatre portion of ces, I was astounded to find out they still make 10k turntables  they sounded good, aside from the occasional crackle from the source LP


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> those were not my favorite. mine were the 180k 3 ways with the 18" woofers that went down to a true 18hz
> 
> by the way, after attending the home theatre portion of ces, I was astounded to find out they still make 10k turntables  they sounded good, aside from the occasional crackle from the source LP


Jim, in my opinion, and MANY others will agree with me, the cd, and its related playback systems, still have not equalled the quality of music reproduction you experience with an analog source. Without a doubt, $10K gets you an excellent turntable, but you also have to add the tonearm and cartridge, which will easily raise your price point to $15K to extract the best from those LP grooves. But, with recent developments that price point might be considered mid-level, if not entry level, given that the Clearaudio Statement turntable retails for $150K, and the cartridge the company manufactures for the turntable retails for $10K!  See attached pics. A good friend of mine is the importer and it is one impressive piece, both visually and sonically. It stands at the top of the turntable food chain. Granted, many will consider someone shopping in that aisle to be nuts. Also, the crackles you mention are generally due to worn or dirty grooves, and most of the LPs produced today, when played back on a high end turntable playback system, are so quiet you would be shocked.


----------



## gymrat2005

hmmm...I thought that thing was a vegetable juicer.  

Is that linear tracking?..nice. 

And I thought my Linn Sondeck platter and Grado Labs cartridge was the shizzle back in the day :laugh:


----------



## slvrtsunami

Buzzman said:


> Jim, in my opinion, and MANY others will agree with me, the cd, and its related playback systems, still have not equalled the quality of music reproduction you experience with an analog source. Without a doubt, $10K gets you an excellent turntable, but you also have to add the tonearm and cartridge, which will easily raise your price point to $15K to extract the best from those LP grooves. But, with recent developments that price point might be considered mid-level, if not entry level, given that the Clearaudio Statement turntable retails for $150K, and the cartridge the company manufactures for the turntable retails for $10K!  See attached pics. A good friend of mine is the importer and it is one impressive piece, both visually and sonically. It stands at the top of the turntable food chain. Granted, many will consider someone shopping in that aisle to be nuts. Also, the crackles you mention are generally due to worn or dirty grooves, and most of the LPs produced today, when played back on a high end turntable playback system, are so quiet you would be shocked.


 
Ok, so I have to ask. At that price, how many does he sell in a year??


----------



## gymrat2005

slvrtsunami said:


> Ok, so I have to ask. At that price, how many does he sell in a year??


Not sure, but he probably doesn't have to sell too many. Matter of fact I used to work for a company that was a distributor of Audio Note. They had one set of mono blocks that were so expensive ($250,000 if I recall), all we had to do was sell one set a year to pay a few salaries...lol


----------



## Buzzman

gymrat2005 said:


> hmmm...I thought that thing was a vegetable juicer.
> 
> Is that linear tracking?..nice.
> 
> And I thought my Linn Sondeck platter and Grado Labs cartridge was the shizzle back in the day :laugh:


Oh, that Linn WAS the "shizzle" back then. Great sound from that table. I had one, replaced it with a Roksan Xerxes, and just kept spending money as the technology improved. But, this Clearaudio table is beyond belief. Yeah, it features a linear tracking tonearm with sapphire bearings. The platter alone weighs 42 lbs! This thing is quite advanced, with micro processors driving the platter and much more. The platform is actually made of bullet proof wood, stainless steel and acrylic, and the whole set-up weighs 770 pounds.  Resonance is NOT a problem with this bad boy. As of early January '09, the company had reportedly sold more than 30 around the world, NOT including U.S. and UK sales. And, there was a waiting list.


----------



## Buzzman

slvrtsunami said:


> Ok, so I have to ask. At that price, how many does he sell in a year??


He had already sold a couple the last time I spoke with him.


----------



## michaelsil1

The top of the line Ortofon Cartridge is $20,000.00


----------



## jonnyanalog

michaelsil1 said:


> This was the best set of speakers (Perfect8, Force) I heard at the show.


Why are they on casters? I though this would be a no no for accurate no holds barred sound reproduction.


----------



## BigRed

Michael, don't lie...you just thought they sounded the best because of all the gold bling 

Buzz, I hear ya, I just can't stand the crackle via lp's....plus I tried to put a turntable on my front seat while driving, and it just skips too much  I'm all for trying new things, but this is just flat out not going to work 

I forgot to mention the 10k cd players as well with big displays and pretty lcd colors


----------



## slvrtsunami

I remember when plasma first came out....the amount of heat generated by all the displays, Central hall didnt need a heater!!

" And, there was a waiting list.  "

That must be nice place to be in.....


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Michael, don't lie...you just thought they sounded the best because of all the gold bling


I liked the fact that it went from 8Hz - 50KHz and reproduced the Orchestra almost flawlessly with a very deep stage. 

The Gold was some nice bling.


Jim brought up a very good point: most of those really high end systems couldn't do 20Hz - 20KHz.


----------



## bigabe

I'm a little late to the party here... but my personal favs from the show were at Anthony Gallo Acoustics:

The Reference Stradas..
Stereo Speakers -Reference Strada Speakers









Sure, the 100k or whatever MBLs were slightly more mind-blowing, but these little Gallo speakers were freaking incredible for their size and price. They're $999 a piece plus $949 for the sub. IMO, they sounded better than a lot of $10,000-$30,000 speakers I have heard. In fact, as far as tonality and staging were concerned, I think they beat YG Acoustics "best speakers in the world".


----------



## michaelsil1

bigabe said:


> I'm a little late to the party here... but my personal favs from the show were at Anthony Gallo Acoustics:
> 
> The Reference Stradas..
> Stereo Speakers -Reference Strada Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the 100k or whatever MBLs were slightly more mind-blowing, but these little Gallo speakers were freaking incredible for their size and price. They're $999 a piece plus $949 for the sub. IMO, they sounded better than a lot of $10,000-$30,000 speakers I have heard. In fact, as far as tonality and staging were concerned, I think they beat YG Acoustics "best speakers in the world".


The MBL's at the show were not the top of the line models (mbl 101 MK II $59,990.00).


----------



## gymrat2005

I've always had a soft spot for B&W 800's since my first pair of Matrix 801's back in 1988. The new 800 Diamonds were sweet as can be. I wish I had taken some pics, they were stunning to say the least.


----------



## drtool

Was Focal there and if so how did they compare ?


----------

